
I run a service that uses real people to review resumes, not robots - max0563
http://resumereviewers.com
======
pmiller2
Theoretically, I'd like to like this, but paying to have 2 college students (
_i.e._ people who have likely not even had a professional job before) review
my résumé doesn't sound like a wise investment. I know you stated elsewhere in
the comments that you have "other people," but I'd want to make sure that if
I'm paying for this service, at the very least the reviewer was someone who'd
hired for a job similar to what I was after.

I guess what I'm saying is this: why should I pay for this when I can just
have lunch with a tech recruiter I know and get free advice?

------
ffumarola
In your marketing copy you call yourselves experts, but then in the team
section you mention that you are students in college.

I would suggest making it more clear what your qualifications are that make
you consider yourselves experts. As it stands now, I would be skeptical about
your service.

~~~
max0563
I was just waiting for someone to say it. It was more of an experiment to see
how people would respond to that word. I changed it to my original idea.

Thank you for pointing it out.

------
sbose78
It would be important to know your team. I see it's just a team of 2, which
clearly won't scale given the 'demand' that's present for the work you are
into.

Do you have a team? In that case, please put up their bios on the page as well
for credibility's sake. This is different than a usual software company. :)

~~~
max0563
You are correct, and I do have people, but I have to consult them first before
putting them on the site. Haha :P

------
dangero
If I click "Get Feedback" without doing anything else on the page then I see
"internal server error"

Are you just testing out the concept? I didn't see pricing anywhere on the
page. Even if it's free you should probably mention the price.

~~~
max0563
Oh thanks for mentioning that, I will fix that bug, and you are right I will
mention the price. I am not just testing this out, this is a real thing.

------
haritakid
i think there is a problem. Your site insists that "Your resume must be in the
format PDF, DOC, DOCX, JSON, or ODT". I tried for pdf and docx.

------
WoodenChair
Make sure to move your site to HTTPS... As it is right now you're sending
people's emails and resumes over an unencrypted connection.

------
RobotCaleb
Does it cost? What do you do with my resume? What's in it for you? Why does
your privacy page throw a 500?

~~~
max0563
It does not cost, I will specify that. I will eventually charge for services
such as editing and what not. I have fixed the privacy, thank you for pointing
that out to me.

------
a_rahmanshah
since this service is free, why does it connect to stripe.com when uploading
resumes?

------
mikeroher
There's no client-side validation on the inputs.

